# General > Gardening >  Quick growing Shrubs/Bushes

## Bettlemania

hello i am looking for some advice on some shrubs or bushes to grow up along a wall can anyone recomend anything hardy THANKS

----------


## Anji

Fuchsia Riccartonii and Weigela are probably the fastest growing.  Both are very popular in this area because they are really hardy.  You are bound to have a neighbour who will give you some cuttings.

----------


## Wizard

Depends on what your trying to achieve if it's wind brake you need something a bit more woody like hawthorn blackthorn that type of thing or elder trees the grow quite quickly and don't mind being pruned in the winter

----------

